# What do you think of this ND buck?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What do you all think of this buck? They are asking $300 for him.
Dairy is first with me, and his dam's udder is not quite my dream udder. But I don't know if I can do much better.

http://www.lilhillfarm.com/Kiwipedigree.htm

And here's another page:
http://www.laurelhaven.net/id83.html

I found pictures of his son, and he looks pretty nice, but I didn't find any daughters.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd snatch him up! His dam's udder looks beautiful to me and that price is a STEAL for those genetics. Photos of daughters would be nice but he may not have any that freshened yet.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE HIM


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have his full brother, different litter. The genetics behind him are superb. $300 is a really good price and I wouldn't be surprised if he sells quickly. Iredsh Rose has a pretty darn good udder, being a daughter of Wedding Song, this is no surprise. Wedding Song, being one of the greats, is one you want to have in your genetics. The udder and milk quality is top notch. 

I know Sue repeated this litter 2-3 times because it was so good and after talking to her I was very pleased to get the buck I have now. She was very impressed. 

Honestly, this buck would be near ideal if you're looking to add more dairy to your kids. Like Olivia said, i'd snatch him up quick. Let us know if you do.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! He was put up for sale several days ago, so he may have gone already, but I will ask when (if) I call in the morning.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We are picking him up tomorrow afternoon! :leap: Well, now I guess my other buck has to go.  We weren't planning on keeping him long anyway. These goats! You can't live with 'em, and when the time comes to part, you realize you can't live without 'em!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! He looks like a really nice boy! I hope he brings the udders behind him to his girls :leap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks. Me too!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I love his coloring! Looks just like a little ober! :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! ...I think you'll be pleased with what he has to offer your herd!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats!! I really like him! Maybe we could do some breeding in the future (or may buy him after your done using him (were not too far from you!). I love his lines and his build and he is just soo so gorgeous!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! GotMyGoat, I might offer breeding service. Haven't made up my mind on that one yet.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LUCKY!!!

Hes amazing!

Congrats


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am seriously considering buying him from you after your done with him (when ever that might be xDD) but breeding service is good too. Probably not till fall though, if I have any does to be bred then.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, we brought him home!  


> LUCKY!!!
> 
> Hes amazing!
> 
> Congrats


Thanks Laura!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! He's the friendliest goat we've ever had that wasn't born here. He blubbered at me when we were first introduced. Not at all flattering. I think he smelled the does.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! I had his half brother. Beautiful conformation on kids but the only drawback for me was legs short in the canon bone.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I am still very much a beginner on this conformation thing.


----------

